# Qatar



## s3ntuhan (Oct 17, 2012)

If basic + allowances Qar 9000 is it enough to saving some?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## engmsaif (Oct 20, 2012)

Check website qatarliving 
It contain useful info about live there


----------



## s3ntuhan (Oct 17, 2012)

I hv see the site, but not sure..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in the same boat but I've spent 7 days in Qatar and 9k is a good amount for at least a 3 bedroom appt/villa. I've managed to ensure that my employer supplies the accomodation if u can do that it's a good benefit until u get to know the place!


----------



## s3ntuhan (Oct 17, 2012)

Do u working in Qatar? Some ppl said it enought, some said not a good amount to live in Qatar wth 9k due to cost of living high.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi

No i will be in the next 2 weeks but i spent 10 days there as part of my interview and had a proper look around. What i can advise is to budget 7-10k for accomodation.


----------



## s3ntuhan (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, i c. Where u from? I'll be go qatar on Nov 5.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

s3ntuhan said:


> Oh, i c. Where u from? I'll be go qatar on Nov 5.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




Please do not use text speak.. it is against our rules,


----------

